# Plastisol Alignment Help Needed



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

I need to take the guesswork out of heat pressing my plastisols. I'm doing gang sheets, so I'm cutting the designs off the sheets. My edges aren't even, so I can't align them on my shirts that way. I'm going by sight. 

This is pretty easy when the plastisols are black. I can see them through the sheets they're on. When they're white however, I can barely see them. When I use a flashlight, the light reflects off the sheets. 

Please let me know what you do to see your plastisols so you can align them. I'm pretty sure I saw a video somewhere where the plastisols were printed on clear sheets. This would be ideal. Are you aware of such prints? If so, which company does them?

Also, is there some general "rule" as to how far down you place your graphics on your shirts? I'm just going by what looks good to me. Is there an aesthetically ideal place?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## angippp (Apr 13, 2013)

I use this for placements Placement Tips for Screen Printed and Digital Transfers | Transfer Express

I print my own transfers that i can see through so cant help with that , sorry


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

White is a pain in the rear. I hold them up to the light and pinch the top and bottom centers to make a crease in the paper (center of the image, not the paper). A handy tip I learned here.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Teezuz (Jul 8, 2013)

Video of the clear transfers

The Choice is CLEAR - YouTube


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You may just have to sacrifice an image or two in your gang so that when you cut them apart you're able to make 90 degree angle square/rectangle cuts.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your very smart and helpful tips 

Teezuz - That's exactly what I was talking about! I'm going to order a sample today. Thanks for the info.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use companies like Versatranz that have a grid on the back and produce high quality transfers all in the same location on each sheet. Then we use a T-Square-It to line it up.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I have made a pen or pencil mark on the back side before pressing. I also use Versatranz but I have had some come out crooked but not many at all.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to take the guesswork out of heat pressing my plastisols. I'm doing gang sheets, so I'm cutting the designs off the sheets. My edges aren't even, so I can't align them on my shirts that way. I'm going by sight.
> 
> ...


For one, when I layout my artwork for outsourced transfers, I intentionally layout for my rotary cutter to be able to make right angle cuts. This is really important. It took me a couple times to realize, it doesn't really matter how many pieces you get if it takes you longer to cut them out or line them up, it's really probably not worth the extra hassle.


----------

